# Black rose circus sweet 16



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to the forum!

In case you haven't come across it, here's a pretty good, long thread with lots of stuff for inspiration. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/115766-cirque-du-carnevil-2012-a.html
and another shorter one...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115320-clown-circus-room-theme-ideas.html

This thread has a nice shot of some room decor.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115320-clown-circus-room-theme-ideas.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you for the links , got some good inspiration


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been saving tons of CarnEvil type ideas. You should get a lot of good ideas on a budget from this link. I love the idea of mixing gothic into the theme. Good luck, sounds like a fun time!
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-carnevil/
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-clown-art/ - Lots of creepy clown art


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

So far I have :

*Games: *
Tempt your fate 
Hock the duck 

*Music*
Carnival Arcane by Midnight Syndicate
Creature Feature 
Vamillian lies- Circus Apocalypse 
Carnival of lost souls 
Sads- Gothic Circus
The shanklin Freak show- Twisted Family 

My makeup could be either of these: 
View attachment 187219
View attachment 187220


There will be these in black, red or white:








Leading to the living room something like this in black and white 








And in the living room ballons arounnd the chalender (which will be using a black light) like this: 








And maybe skeleton trapeze act (No idea how to make it know) 

Hand invites could be:


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Psycho circus from kiss may be another song option.


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

I also want to put "They won't stop laughing somewhere" 

The dress code for the guests is that they can chose uf they're a circus viewer (In which just simply black and white clothes) Or a member of the circus (Which can be anything from a zombie knife throwers assistant to a clown)


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

And maybe a cake this this:


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

The only problem is the decor. To be honest I don't want it to be just clowns but a Circus with vampires e.t.c. I've looked through the freak-show/carnival/circus forums on HF. However I have no ideas. Any one have any decor ideas?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

CircusDoll said:


> The only problem is the decor. To be honest I don't want it to be just clowns but a Circus with vampires e.t.c. I've looked through the freak-show/carnival/circus forums on HF. However I have no ideas. Any one have any decor ideas?


These links might help give you ideas. Alternately, you could try watching the movie "Vampire Circus" for inspiration.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're looking for vampires to fill your space, you might try out Law Enforcement Targets. They sell paper target practice sheets with excellent quality images. With shipping, they're around $3.50 a piece. They have a few vampires here: http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps.aspx?searchmode=category&searchcatcontext=~010000~010140

I took the Becky and Roxy zombie targets, cut them out and turned them into stand ups. Then I simply made paper vampire teeth for them to go with my Dracula stand up. http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps...gory&searchcatcontext=~010000~010106~010106.5

Here's a pic of what that looked like. You might add some details to fit your vampire circus theme.


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

I got some ideas from the film the devils Carnival. 

The dining room is going to be Carnival , like this








The bathroom will be made into a clowns dressing room with makup tubes and a few clown pictures. 

And the hallway will be a handmade fun house mirror room


----------



## tcfootwearcorp (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh wow good idea of the black rose circus I really like flowers decoration...........
Many people give you very pretty decoration of parties if you like so you should try it............


----------



## CircusDoll (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all for you're help. I have now officially made the video invite. It took about seven hours to make and I don't own any of the GIFS or music but I own the story(?)





Oh and we're moving the party outside but it will be inside if it rains


----------

